# TT issues



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and have just purchased a TT mk3 ultra, 
I do have some real problems that I hope people can help with
1. The drive is horrendous over pot holes even in comfort mode, the bang when it hits one is almost like the alloy has hit concrete and shudders me to the bone (previously had bmw on run flats no such problem)
2. Clock keeps losing time.
3. Sat nav, I put an address in and it changes the road name or chooses the same name in a different area
Please help any advice would be greatly received


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do you have 20"s? have you checked the pressures?
Clock, have you got it from another region?
Have you done a reset?


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I have 20" alloys on my Ultra, and the ride can be rough to say the least, especially if you've come from 17" wheels for example - it's something you get used to. Check tyre pressures.

Can't help with the other stuff I'm afraid.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi kimmyowl, Welcome to the TTF.
Rather than "Reporting", reply to posts in the normal way.
Reporting is for notification of breaking forum rules, abusive posts etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi apologies for that totally misread it,
My car has the standard alloys and tyres and are at full pressure, I believe I've reset the clock correctly and the car is from Yeovil and I'm in Yorkshire so no different time zone,thanks for swift response


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Never set the time in mine, it does it automatically. Go to System Settings > Date & Time and tick the box for Auto time setting.
Not had the sat nav problem either. The TT's sat nav has been known to go a bit crazy occasionally and a MMI reset sometimes helps with that. But its possibly down to operator error. There's a lot of options in the nav system and it can take a while to get your head round how it all works. Keep playing with it and see how it goes.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kimmyowl said:


> Hi apologies for that totally misread it,
> My car has the standard alloys and tyres and are at full pressure, I believe I've reset the clock correctly and the car is from Yeovil and I'm in Yorkshire so no different time zone,thanks for swift response


Hi, Are they 20" wheels & what are the tyre pressures front & rear? perhaps they are overinflated.
Hoggy.


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

I left my car at work over the weekend so will do some checks on pressure etc today


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I have learned to drive around potholes in my TT.


----------



## Rocky11 (Aug 26, 2020)

kimmyowl said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and have just purchased a TT mk3 ultra,
> I do have some real problems that I hope people can help with
> 1. The drive is horrendous over pot holes even in comfort mode, the bang when it hits one is almost like the alloy has hit concrete and shudders me to the bone (previously had bmw on run flats no such problem)


Mine does the same. What I noticed is the last left shock absorber is not moving at all if you press it. Still figuring out the solution to this.. Mine mk3 has Audi Select Drive and therefore the normal absorbers are not good - there is electric function or something.


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi, bit of a long shot this . . ref the solid ride issue . . . don't suppose for a minute that the shock absorber transportation blocks are still in place ? ( used to stop the suspension movment whist in transit from the factory)

These were sometimes/often forgotten about by the dealers and not removed prior to delivery.

Blocks of plastic (?) on the rod of the shock absorbers, might be worth a quick look :roll:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 19" alloys and I think the ride is the best I've ever had with the same size tyres


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry for lack of update but I'm having issues with Audi dealer, I took my ultra in for 4 updates, one of which was an mmi update, they did this and it wiped my sat nav off and they are saying the sat nav was put on illegally is this even possible?
They also say they would have to replace the cockpit for this to be installed as that's the only way of installing the codes. Is this a major fob off or genuine?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> ...they are saying the sat nav was put on illegally...


Please send us an image of the sticker that lists all of the options. There should be one in your maintenance book, in your owner's manual, or perhaps loose in the documents folder. If you cannot find that one, there is another affixed to the bodywork in the boot under the floor panel near the battery (might be underneath the spare tire or under the styrofoam inserts). It looks something like this:








Codes that begin with 7T, 7Q, or 7U usually pertain to the navigation system. For instance, on my TTRS, option code 7UG denotes "Navigation System High".
You can get a list of all of the possible option codes here:
http://vag-codes.info/vag-option-codes


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi please see attached photo, it's a little faint so will get one from book when I get back from holiday


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> Hi please see attached photo, it's a little faint so will get one from book when I get back from holiday


It's legible.

I hate to say it, but 7UH means "Preparation for navigation systen (MIB)".
If you actually had the navigation as a factory option, it would probably be either 7UF or 7UG instead.

The question is, how did navigation get enabled? Did you purchase the vehicle from an Audi dealer, or from someone else? Do you have the full maintenance history? New or pre-owned? If pre-owned, did the previous owner tinker with it?


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> ...tyres and are at full pressure...


What exactly do you mean by "full" pressure?

If you mean the maximum pressure as indicated on sidewall of the tyre, that's too much!
You should be using the tyre pressures that are listed on the sticker on the driver's door frame (near the latch).


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

That's how I read it too, on my dash it says sat nav needs activating which makes me think it's there but not got the codes or licences 
Love to know how it was on and if it can be put on so I can prepare for my battle with JCT600
I bought the car from a non Audi dealer


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> Love to know how it was on...


Either the previous owner hacked it on, or perhaps they bought it from their dealer, but the dealer didn't record that it was added to the car. Realistically, you are going to have a hard time making the argument, unless you can get the detailed records including a receipt for the installation by an Audi dealer service department. If it were me, I would say it's not worth my time, and I'd just pay the Audi dealership to install / enable it for you.


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for the help it is very much appreciated 
Any idea what these numbers are: attached image


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> Any idea what these numbers are: attached image


According to the owners manual, that's the "Vehicle Code". I haven't actually found a documented use for it, but it might be needed if you lose a key and need to get a replacement, so don't lose it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spidey3 said:


> kimmyowl said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what these numbers are: attached image
> ...


Hi, Yes, I'm sure that is correct, mine is still attached to 1 of the 4 keys I had when new.
There are a different set of numbers on each side. 
I often wondered if it was the SKC but not sure how many numbers that may be. 
Hoggy.


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

Wow you guys are good, wish i was more up to speed on these things, but im learning.
thanks guys.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

What was the resolution on the rough ride / tyre pressure?
Are you using the pressures indicated on the sticker in the drivers door frame?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

absolutely yes


----------



## kimmyowl (Apr 23, 2020)

hi spidey3, yes i had the correct pressures on the tyres and to be fair it seems to be ok at the moment, it was very worrying at the time because the impact was horrendous and having had run flats previously i was surprised how harsh the impact was.
the areas on the roads were just bad levels rather than potholes so that possibly worried me even more.
seems strange but all good at the mo.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

kimmyowl said:


> the areas on the roads were just bad levels rather than potholes so that possibly worried me even more.
> seems strange but all good at the mo.


Ride seemed really harsh to me when I first went to the 20". Since then, either I got used to it, or my arse grew fatter providing more padding...


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

It's easy to check the original spec in the MyAudi app. Navigation is under Optional Equipment.


----------

